# [MySQL][ODBC 3-51 Driver] Can`t connect...



## userage (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, 

Ich habe folgendes Problem bei GS-Auftrag 2008! 
Wir verwenden Windows 2003 Server & XP als Clienten. 

Nun kommt es vor das bei den Clienten sporadisch nicht zu einen connect kommt!
Die komplette fehlermeldung lautet: 


> MySQL[ODBC 3-51 Driver] Can`t connect to MySQL server on 'SRV-LOCALNET' (10060).



kommischer weise wenn ich den Rechner 1 bis 2 mal neustarte, bekomme ich plötzlich eine Verbindung, auf dem Rechner selbst funktionieren aber auch noch die Freigegebenen Ordner, also wenn ich über Arbeitsplatz darauf zugreifen will ist das kein Problem, die Verbindung an sich zum Server steht also. Ebenso habe ich die BDE mal nachinstalliert, das Problem besteht jedoch leider trotzdem! 

Der Kunden Service meinte es währe keine GS-Typische fehlermedlung und konnte (oder wollte) mir nicht helfen!? 

Natürlich macht es auch keinen sin den jeweiligen Clienten Neuzustarten bis es dann endlich funktioniert.. 


MFG John


----------



## userage (13. Februar 2009)

hmm, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das niemand dieses problem kennt oder sogar eventuell eine lösung hat... oder war meine frage stellung nicht ausreichend!?

gruss john


----------

